# Rhöner Kuppenritt am 17. Juli



## flocu (8. Juni 2005)

Wer ist denn schonmal die Marathonstrecken beim Rhöner Kuppenritt mitgefahren? Taugen die was?
Klingt ja eigtl. sehr nett das Ganze.


----------



## tutterchen (24. Juni 2007)

auch wenn dein post mehr als zwei jahre alt ist erlaube ich mir noch darauf zu antworten:

ja die taugen was, haben auch ordentlich höhenmeter und knackige anstiege bis zuletzt. verpflegeung ist gut und preis angemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (28. Juni 2007)

Ja, ist sehr nett.
Die 90er wird dieses Jahr zum dritten Mal angegangen, diesmal mit 12h Kühlsheim vom Vortag in den Knochen (-;


----------



## tutterchen (15. Juli 2007)

letzte chance für 2007: na dann jetzt mal das radl eingepackt und los nach brendlorenzen !


----------

